# Finally Found a Food She Likes!



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Bella came to us on Science Diet which she refused to eat and went on a hunger strike!!! Then we tried Merrick, oh and then we tried Royal Canine. After the Merrick food, her beard and tear stains were horrible (can't say I know there is a connection because she is teething too, but it got considerably worse). So, many folks on here directed me to try Natural Balance! I got the sweet Potatoe/Venison flavor and when I got home tonight and gave it to her she loved it!!!!! She gobbled it down as fast as she could!!! So, if any of you are wanting an opinion on a food for your new puppy, I am thrilled with Natural Balance!!! 
Oh, got a question......are pigs tails/parts ok for them to chew on and swallow????
Merry Christmas!!
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I'll try to find some and see if Bonbon likes it - she is the pickiest of picky eaters!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 16 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690721


> Thanks, Elizabeth. I'll try to find some and see if Bonbon likes it - she is the pickiest of picky eaters![/B]


Dorothy,
Your baby is sooo beautiful....what a pretty little angel!
Elizabeth


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!!! Good for you. I feed NB Duck and Potato. Yep, all 100-dogs, in and out, of my house love it.
Well, not Cesar Boy Yorkie, but that's another story.

I also feed Wellness, but that does get pricey, now that I'm at 110 ten cans a month ~ LOL

I also like the fact that it's "all stage". So if I have a puppy come into rescue, the same food goes.

And yep, Dorothy's little Bonnie is quite the doll baby ~ :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad the NB is working out for Bella. :aktion033: Boo & Hannah have done well on it & love it too. I've tried several other premium brands, & although they liked most of them, they just never suited them quite as well as NB.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I give mine pigs ears and they LOVE them. I just don't let them chew on them unsupervised for fear of possibly choking. They pull off only very small pieces though, so no trouble there. Once they get to a size I'm not comfortable with them chewing on anymore, I throw it out and get them a new one.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't really care for pig ears, but cannot recall where I read they are bad. I prefer cow hooves instead. They are like the nail of a cow and the maltese can't really chew big bits off and choke on them. They are very good for keeping teeth clean. Right now I'm using antlers (Antlerz) that have dropped off deer naturally. Stuart LOVES to chew on this....supervised only, though.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Dec 17 2008, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690757


> I don't really care for pig ears, but cannot recall where I read they are bad.[/B]


here´s why pork is bad for doggies 
it causes pseudorabies

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudorabies


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Glad u finally found something.

We love NB. We were using Venison and Pot...but Brody starting chewing his feet like mad..so now we're on Duck and Pot and everyone is doing well...other than Cooper. He started getting tear stains...so now he's back on Wellness (grain free).


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Dec 17 2008, 06:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690802


> Glad u finally found something.
> 
> We love NB. We were using Venison and Pot...but Brody starting chewing his feet like mad..so now we're on Duck and Pot and everyone is doing well...other than Cooper. He started getting tear stains...so now he's back on Wellness (grain free).[/B]


Is it the grain that causes tear stains??? I have her on the sweet potatoe and venison....supposed to be grain free.....what stuff contributes to staining??
Thanks!!
Elizabeth and Ms. Naughty Bella!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Elizabeth,

I too was happy to hear that your little "Ms. Naughty Bella" loves NB, her new food. I have been giving Snuggles and Chrissy NB Duck and Potato and realized that, even though it is grain free, Chrissy's tear staining is still there and Snuggles has quite a bit of crust developed at her eyes. I received some very good advice today via a PM from one of our SM members that one of her Malts too had some tear staining as was approximately one year old and was also on NB Duck and Potato. She suggested that I switch to NB Brown Rice and Lamb since it worked for her Malts.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------

